# Sales and Marketing Manager



## abates (Sep 28, 2015)

We are seeking a talented sales and marketing manager to join our company situated in Australia and must have a minimum of five years managerial experience.

SKILLS:

Self-starter, well organized and works well individually and in a team
Ability to manage multiple tasks, projects and people in a fast paced environment
Strong analytical and problem solving skills
Strong marketing, sales and customer relationship skills
General knowledge and experience in production, marketing and finance.

Interested person(s) should email CV with references immediately.


----------



## gracia08 (Oct 2, 2015)

just wanna ask how to apply? Im from philippines and really wanted to work there, 
Hope to hear from you soon.
Thank you.
Grace


----------



## abates (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for your interest in the advertised position so kindly send your CV to: galina (dot) wenzl (at) gmail (dot) (com)


----------



## gauravcherry84 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,
I just want to know that till what time you are going to fill up this vacant post? I m now in India and will reach here in November. 

Gaurav


----------



## mafioso (Oct 13, 2015)

Please share your email id so that i can send you the CV


----------



## danalee (Nov 11, 2015)

Online business is the answer for so so many people – whoever wants and truly commits to the business can make thousands just from home. 
Global InterGold unites successful and purposeful people, a number of clients that doesn't stop growing! 
Few time ago there was another event where more than 100 people got their awards from the company. Awards for developing a great business, help others and make this world a better place!
Want to know how they do it?


----------

